# FiOS Rolls Out YESHD Nationally (at no extra charge)



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

The YES Network is going "national" on Verizon FiOS.

The regional sports network has reached a multiyear deal for the telco to carry the service -- sans its coverage of New York Yankees and New Jersey Nets games -- *across the nation* on the FiOS TV Extreme HD service *at no extra charge to subscribers.*

Link:http://www.multichannel.com/article/196122-FiOS_Rolls_Out_YES_National_ly_In_HD.php

*It would sure be nice if DIRECTV did the same!*


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

YES and Verizon FIOS are definitely in bed it seems. A couple of days ago I posted a press release that YES will supply it's content to Verizon FIOS for On-Demand viewing, the first agreement YES has reached for that.

YES is going "On-Demand" with Verizon FIOS - Could DIRECTV be next?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Hutchinshouse said:


> The YES Network is going "national" on Verizon FiOS.
> 
> The regional sports network has reached a multiyear deal for the telco to carry the service -- sans its coverage of New York Yankees and New Jersey Nets games -- *across the nation* on the FiOS TV Extreme HD service *at no extra charge to subscribers.*
> 
> ...


they do....i get YES at no extra cost....& the kicker is i dont even watch it. :grin:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> they do....i get YES at no extra cost....& the kicker is i dont even watch it. :grin:


Based on your location, wouldn't YES be considered one of your normal RSN's? /steve


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> they do....i get YES at no extra cost....& the kicker is i dont even watch it. :grin:


The point is FiOS offers it to "everyone" "nationally" (at no extra charge).


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Steve said:


> Based on your location, wouldn't YES be considered one of your normal RSN's? /steve


yes....thats the joke....but if they dont show the yankees like verizon why would u want YES anyways ?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

So What... no Yankees, No Nets, why would anyone want it?



Hutchinshouse said:


> The point is FiOS offers it to "everyone" "nationally" (at no extra charge).


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> So What... no Yankees, No Nets, why would anyone want it?


Yeah, I guess you're right. The New York market is small. :lol: Plus, if LarryFlowers doesn't want it, why would anyone else want it? :lol:

Let me try again, FiOS offers it to "everyone" "nationally" (at *no* extra charge).

What about the NY fans that do not live in the New York market? With FiOS you get the channel at no extra charge. With DIRECTV, you want it you pay extra.

I thought it was a great move by FiOS.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Let me try again, FiOS offers it to "everyone" "nationally" (at *no* extra charge).


Just one question...

How does a service that is *not* located or operational *nationally* offer its services *nationally*?

*(I thought so.... )*


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right. The New York market is small. :lol: Plus, if LarryFlowers doesn't want it, why would anyone else want it? :lol:
> 
> Let me try again, FiOS offers it to "everyone" "nationally" (at *no* extra charge).
> 
> ...


I _ass_ume that Yankees and/or Nets games are blacked out, outside of the NY area, right?

Even still - if you're a Yankee fan, there's so much to watch on YES - Yankeeography, CenterStage, Yankees Classics, etc. Lots of great shows!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just one question...
> 
> How does a service that is *not* located or operational *nationally* offer its services *nationally*?
> 
> *(I thought so.... )*


AAAAAAAAAh, FiOS :welcome_s


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> AAAAAAAAAh, FiOS :welcome_s


:lol: :lol: :lol:

No FIOS even in this state or surrounding states for at least 2-3 more years - no "national" FIOS broadcasts here...that's for sure. 

Using the terms "national" and "FIOS" in the same sentence is an oxymoron.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Using the terms "national" and "FIOS" in the same sentence is an oxymoron.


It's not "nationwide".

It is "national", because it is available in several states.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Actually, no. It's not "nationwide".
> 
> It is "national", because it is available in several states.


Rumor has it we have 50 dates in this nation now...

So...to be *really* accurate....it should be "Offered in most locations where FIOS is available".


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Rumor has it we have 50 dates in this nation now...


"nationwide" means everywhere. "national" can mean either.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> "nationwide" means everywhere. "national" can mean either.


I guess it depends on which dictionary you use...

*na⋅tion⋅wide *  /ˈneɪʃənˈwaɪd/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [ney-shuhn-wahyd] Show IPA 
-adjective extending throughout the *nation* _(that would be all 50 states)_

*na⋅tion⋅al *  /ˈnæʃənl, ˈnæʃnəl/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [nash-uh-nl, nash-nuhl] Show IPA 
- concerning or encompassing *an entire nation*: a national radio network. ](that too would be all 50 states)

Bottom line - FIOS is only a regional provider and not national, so them offering anything nationally is a misnomer.

Class dismissed.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Excellent Professor... you hit the nail on the head. Unless you live somewhere FIOS is (in available areas there are only 19 million homes) FIOS is irrelevant. The "big" numbers for FIOS come mostly from the New York market. If FIOS was ever offered in my area I would definitely take a look at it... But Georgia isnt even on their radar:lol:



hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess it depends on which dictionary you use...
> 
> *na⋅tion⋅wide *  /ˈneɪʃənˈwaɪd/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [ney-shuhn-wahyd] Show IPA
> -adjective extending throughout the *nation* _(that would be all 50 states)_
> ...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know how else to describe something that's available in more than one state, but not all states. Maybe "regional" works, but I just checked and it's in 16 states now, including California and Vermont. Correctly or incorrectly, I've always used "nationwide" vs. "national" to differentiate companies like these. /steve


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> The YES Network is going "national" on Verizon FiOS.
> 
> The regional sports network has reached a multiyear deal for the telco to carry the service -- sans its coverage of New York Yankees and New Jersey Nets games -- *across the nation* on the FiOS TV Extreme HD service *at no extra charge to subscribers.*
> 
> ...


Too bad we have to pay for SportsPack to get YES on D*. You'd think with the YES Bonus Channel on D*, we'd get 1st crack at it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The quibbles about FIOS coverage area are rather silly, if you ask me, because the main point of this thread is that Verizon FIOS is offering YES free of charge to all of its customers, regardless of location. Contrast that with DIRECTV, who only provides YES free of charge to the local market. I don't know if Verizon does this with all of the Regional Sports Nets, or is just treating YES differently, but if it does expand to the other RSNs, it could be an enticement when potential digital customers compare FIOS to DIRECTV.

Verizon has also struck up a deal with YES for free on-demand content, also something DIRECTV does not offer, but something I hope that we will soon see ..,


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> The quibbles about FIOS coverage area are rather silly, if you ask me, because *the main point of this thread is that Verizon FIOS is offering YES free of charge to all of its customers*, regardless of location. Contrast that with DIRECTV, who only provides YES free of charge to the local market. I don't know if Verizon does this with all of the Regional Sports Nets, or is just treating YES differently, but if it does expand to the other RSNs, it could be an enticement when potential digital customers compare FIOS to DIRECTV.
> 
> Verizon has also struck up a deal with YES for free on-demand content, also something DIRECTV does not offer, but something I hope that we will soon see ..,


BINGO!

Thanks Drew2k


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> The quibbles about FIOS coverage area are rather silly, if you ask me, because the main point of this thread is that *Verizon FIOS is offering YES free of charge to all of its customers, regardless of location*.


Then that's what probably should have been said in the first place.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> I _ass_Even still - if you're a Yankee fan, there's so much to watch on YES - Yankeeography, CenterStage, Yankees Classics, etc. Lots of great shows!


However a lot of these (if not all) are blacked out outside of the NY DMA.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Then that's what probably should have been said in the first place.


The press release spells it out.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> The press release spells it out.


OK.....I'm certainly going to believe everything I read in a press release.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK.....I'm certainly going to believe everything I read in a press release.


I have to correct my self, it's not a press release, but a news article from a well respected source.

I also don't really understand the confusion that seems to be reigning here ...

From the article:



> As such, YES Network will become the first RSN in the country available to all FiOS TV markets via channel 595 to Extreme HD subscribers outside of YES's home markets throughout New York state and in northern and central New Jersey.





> As for the YES national pact, FiOS customers outside of YES's Major League Baseball and National Basketball Association territorial coverage areas will see the network's feed offering such Bronx Bombers-related fare as _Yankees Batting Practice Today_, bio series _Yankeeography,_ the weekly manager series, _The Joe Girardi Show_, _Yankees Magazine_, _Yankees Classics_ games, _Yankees Hot Stove_ and the Emmy-winning kids show, _Yankees on Deck_.


To me it's quite clear that all FIOS customers who subscribe to the HD Extreme package will receive at no additional charge the YES RSN.

The main point still applies, regardless of any apparent confusion: Verizon FIOS is making YES available free of charge to all customers with the HD Extreme package, while with DIRECTV only the local market itself will receive the channel free of charge. If you're out of market with DIRECTV and want the channel you need to subscribe to the Sports package.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

And here is an actual press release from YES: http://web.yesnetwork.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090413&content_id=1468036&vkey=2



> *Verizon Presents YES Nationally*
> 
> *YES first RSN to be distributed nationally on Verizon's FiOS TV service*
> By YES Network
> ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> The main point still applies, regardless of any apparent confusion: Verizon FIOS is making YES available free of charge to all customers with the HD Extreme package, while with DIRECTV only the local market itself will receive the channel free of charge. If you're out of market with DIRECTV and want the channel you need to subscribe to the Sports package.


You are certainly correct.

The hoopla earlier was around an Dictionary debate.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> YES and Verizon FIOS are definitely in bed it seems. A couple of days ago I posted a press release that YES will supply it's content to Verizon FIOS for On-Demand viewing, the first agreement YES has reached for that.
> 
> YES is going "On-Demand" with Verizon FIOS - Could DIRECTV be next?


Having both D* and FIOS TV, I checked out YES & SNY on Demand. While it is great, you can watch the Yankee & Mets games you missed the next day, but they are in SD, not in HD. That was a big let down IMO. I am sure D* will have a YES On Demand channel soon, only a matter of time IMO.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You are certainly correct.
> 
> The hoopla earlier was around an Dictionary debate.


Respectfully, an unnecessary debate, at that.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> I have to correct my self, it's not a press release, but a news article from a well respected source.
> 
> I also don't really understand the confusion that seems to be reigning here ...
> 
> ...


So FiOS customers without HD won't get this channel for free?

J


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> So FiOS customers without HD won't get this channel for free?
> 
> J


It seems that way. This is the first RSN anywhere in the nation that Verizon is providing "out of market" for no additional fee.

(I guess Verizon is also using this an enticement to move customers to their HD Extreme package.)


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well technically you have to pay something....the FiOS HD Extreme Package. I can say that I get YES for free with the D* Premier package...

J


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Well technically you have to pay something....the FiOS HD Extreme Package. I can say that I get YES for free with the D* Premier package...
> 
> J


I suppose that's one way to look at things.


----------



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

The question is "is there anything on YES worth watching if the Yanks and Mets aren't included?" Or perhaps the question is, "Is there anything on YES worth watching even if the Yanks and Mets are included?"


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

CapeCodder said:


> The question is "is there anything on YES worth watching if the Yanks and Mets aren't included?" Or perhaps the question is, "Is there anything on YES worth watching even if the Yanks and Mets are included?"


No need to ask who you root for! :lol: /steve


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

CapeCodder said:


> The question is "is there anything on YES worth watching if the Yanks and Mets aren't included?"


but the mets arent on YES....they are on SNY.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

YES is also now available on Brighthouse Cable in Tampa. I don't know if this is a national deal with BH or just because the Yankees have such a large presence here.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

So, although D* and YES have a special agreement for the YES Bonus Cam that only those in NY can watch, will D* offer YES as a national RSN too?


----------

